

Ask HN: Translating Facebook's like into a link - instakill

Is it possible to somehow extract the call on a Facebook like button and give it a URL so that you can use the link on a platform like Twitter, so that when you post the URL, people get an Oauth2 pop-up asking them to confirm the like?
======
avree
Nope, you can only integrate it as XFBML and iFrame. Since most platforms like
Twitter/Youtube don't allow this sort of injection, especially in
Tweets/comments, you're just out of luck.

Facebook also could potentially ban your page/suspend your developer account
for violation of the Brand Resource Policy (all Like buttons have to be just
that—Facebook Like Buttons.)

~~~
instakill
Thanks. Was just curious.

